# My Planted Bowl



## novianto.sutardi (Aug 10, 2010)

At last, I have the opportunity to set up an el natural tank.

Based on the link from Diana,

http://www.atlasbooks.com/marktplc/00388Shrimp.pdf

I have made my first planted bowl.

Updates on D+2,


Materials needed:
1. Fish bowl
2. Mineralized garden soil
3. Construction sand
4. Hardy aquatic plants. In this case I used sagittaria subulata, rotala sp."green" was added later
5. Fauna: RCS x1 (RIP), ember tetra x1 (RIP), changed to platy fry x10

Updates on D+20,


Updates on D+45









Updates on D+59


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

These little things are so much fun!


----------



## novianto.sutardi (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Michael!

Indeed, especially if you are told that you need lighting, CO2 etc. to grow aquatic plants.










For this setup, I don't use artificial lighting at all,
simply relies on sunlight from my backyard.


----------



## kerrigan007 (Apr 1, 2013)

Awww, this is so cute!
Can you tell me how much water there is in this glass? I have one at home that looks a lot like it, I may try it too, as an experiment! 
All is left to me as an experiment to complete Walstad method, is to skip the use of filtration (in my 3 Walstad tanks, i use filters, more for water movement than biological filtration).
Is your fry doing well?


----------



## novianto.sutardi (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi kerrigan007!

It's only about 1-1.5 L.
Try it and you'll know that growing aquatic plants is easy.

The platies are doing well.
However, I moved them one by one to another place as they're big enough.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice work! I enjoyed looking at your pictures this morning. 

Diana


----------



## novianto.sutardi (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Diana!

Thanks for visiting this page.
If there's anyone that I should thank for this experiment, that would be you.

I've bought some RCS yesterday.
This would be their tank soon.
Hope that I'm lucky this time.


----------



## novianto.sutardi (Aug 10, 2010)

Updates on D+59


I've transferred all the platies and change to RCS


----------



## novianto.sutardi (Aug 10, 2010)

Updates on D+126


----------



## novianto.sutardi (Aug 10, 2010)

Final updates


----------



## atc84 (May 18, 2013)

looks good! i like how you can see the roots in the dirt, haha. are there still animals in there?


----------



## JessJesting (Jun 30, 2013)

Wow quite a jungle you have! Love this little thing!


----------



## novianto.sutardi (Aug 10, 2010)

atc84 said:


> looks good! i like how you can see the roots in the dirt, haha. are there still animals in there?


yes, there are some RCS and their babies


----------



## kerrigan007 (Apr 1, 2013)

This is so cute.


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice bowl. How often do you do water change?


----------



## novianto.sutardi (Aug 10, 2010)

tonnakpil said:


> Nice bowl. How often do you do water change?


once every week


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

novianto.sutardi said:


> once every week


Very nice! This inspires me to do something similar. Congratulations on your beautiful mini "ecosystem ".


----------

